
Mobile App Launch Checklist - mada299
https://branch.io/resources/app-launch-checklist/
======
taytus
"How can you get featured on Product Hunt? "

Honest question, I've never followed or cared about PH. It's that big of a
deal to be featured there?

~~~
ohstopitu
I'm not sure if someone has mentioned this but not everyone on product hunt is
created equal.

More than 80% of the stuff you see on product hunt (on it's home page) is
directly placed there by influencers (that have bypassed upvotes and comments
to get there).

So if you are a creator and submit your product to product hunt, you are
severely disadvantaged - it's much better if either (form best to worst case):

1\. You know an influencer and he/she submits it to the featured list.

2\. An influencer organically submits it to the featured list.

3\. An submitter (who's not related to you) submits it.

4\. You submit it (either by emailing them about it, or by submitting it
yourself).

I'm actually working on a side project that would make Product Hunt a lot more
transparent (who are core influencers, which product types succeed, etc.)

~~~
tag2
We were 'Hunted' for our App (Hucnhapp) on PH this weekend. We were also
hunted a few months ago for our iOS Framework (Redbeard). Both times it was by
an influencer that was able to get it featured onto the homepage. Even though
we were featured on a weekend both times it still led to thousands of visitors
to our site (Approximately 7K in the case of Redbeard). Apparently weekdays
leads to an order of magnitude greater. It really can be a great way to seed
early traction. Getting featured can also mean you're picked up by various
other blogs and publications as it does lend some credibility with the tech
blogs. If you're looking to reach out to some influencers here's a great site
that ranks them:
[https://www.yvoschaap.com/producthunt/](https://www.yvoschaap.com/producthunt/)

------
brudgers
_Use the Lastest iOS /Android Features_

Researching the feature list is easier than making the app more useful. It's
easier than cutting the features to the core essentials. It's easier to talk
about how the app incorporates the latest features than user metrics.

Mostly, it's easier than talking to users. It smells like pretend work.

~~~
clay_to_n
I think the value in this point is that the Android and iOS app stores are
more likely to highlight apps using new features (for the homepage or
whatever).

~~~
brudgers
To me, a strategy that depends on the app store highlighting the app is pretty
much just hoping to pick a winning lottery number.

------
thallukrish
Looks detailed. But if you are someone doing an App all by yourself it looks
scary. At the end of the day, a lot depends on if you have built something
that the users cannot refuse I guess.

~~~
mada299
I think that's somewhat fair - but not totally true. Getting featured and
getting some initial traction is really important - otherwise no one can find
you...

------
eDameXxX
>Use the Lastest iOS/Android Features

>Apple and Google want to show off the latest features in iOS and Android, so
incorporating these into your app will make sure you have the best chance of
getting featured.

.

I think it's not fair not included Windows here. Windows 10 also have
excellent features.

[https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/windows)

~~~
wlesieutre
It's a _Mobile App_ Launch Checklist. He didn't included Linux or macOS
either.

I know Microsoft was trying to get into phones, but their UWP platform is
about as major a mobile OS as Tizen and WebOS.

